# Mk4 Golf headlights on a Jetta MK3



## vwcarlos (May 21, 2009)

I was wondering what all would be needed to swap Golf MK4 headlights to a Jetta MK3?I hear that you need the MK3 Golf hood and grille,but I was wondering if the stock wiring works,or should I buy E-codes and do it that way?Thanks. 
http://www.rennenparts.com/ind..._id=7


----------



## vwcarlos (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Mk4 Golf headlights on a Jetta MK3 (vwcarlos)*

No one knows?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Euro rad support.
or custom brackets.
It's covered in the MKIII forum FAQ, complied by nater


----------



## sipediesel (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Are they actual mkiv lights or mkiv look lights, bc if mkiv lights will fit, I am doing this!!


----------



## Passat VRSEX (May 24, 2009)

Bro its just a front end swap. Frame is the exact same


----------



## vwcarlos (May 21, 2009)

*Re: (Passat VRSEX)*

I went ahead and did it the easy way and did MK3 Golf headlights,grill,and hood.


----------

